# Many Passengers Unaware Of Uber ‘Blacklist’



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

The next time you take Uber you might want to make sure you're nice to the driver.

Turns out just like you can rate the drivers they are rating the passengers too. And that number can make the difference between a quick pick-up or being blacklisted. That's because if your Uber rating drops too low a driver might decide to ride right past you or you could get bounced from the Uber system completely. That almost happened to Emily Tarran. When she found herself waiting longer than usual for her daily 3 a.m. Uber pick-up to get to work she starting asking questions.

One driver told her she had a really low Uber rating, "under 3 out of 5″ stars.

http://boston.cbslocal.com/2015/05/07/many-passengers-unaware-of-uber-blacklist/


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

lol Man it must be a slow news day for them. Uber's passenger rating system has been written about months ago but every once in a while, some news site writes about it as if it's some new discovery.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

I guess we will see people post this every few months. Beur is using google search engine to find a whole bunch of stories for us. I can't wait until he post about us landing on the moon.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Anyone remember that truth and facts guy? Whatever happened to him?


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

limepro said:


> Anyone remember that truth and facts guy? Whatever happened to him?


It's a fact that I truthfully don't know... ;-)


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

limepro said:


> Anyone remember that truth and facts guy? Whatever happened to him?


This is his/her last post,

https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber...elers-avoiding-taxis.17374/page-2#post-244022


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

I don't mind if the news reminds people from time to time that they are being rated. Perhaps it will help keep the anti social in line a little at least.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Beur said:


> The next time you take Uber you might want to make sure you're nice to the driver.
> 
> Turns out just like you can rate the drivers they are rating the passengers too. And that number can make the difference between a quick pick-up or being blacklisted. That's because if your Uber rating drops too low a driver might decide to ride right past you or you could get bounced from the Uber system completely. That almost happened to Emily Tarran. When she found herself waiting longer than usual for her daily 3 a.m. Uber pick-up to get to work she starting asking questions.
> 
> ...


If she was RIDING DAILY and her rating was under 3 * how did she "quickly" bring it up to 4.5? Makes no sense.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

If she stopped being a horrible human being, tipped, and did this every day for a few weeks it would come up.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

D Town said:


> If she stopped being a horrible human being, tipped, and did this every day for a few weeks it would come up.


If she had 30 ratings at 2.8 and then got 30 ratings at 5.0 she would still only have a 3.9.

(30 trips x 2.8 + 30 trips x 5.0)÷ 60 trips = 3.9

Starting off with 2.8 she would need 90
5 * trips to get her to 4.5. That's not "quick" and it's more than a "few weeks".


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> If she had 30 ratings at 2.8 and then got 30 ratings at 5.0 she would still only have a 3.9.
> 
> (30 trips x 2.8 + 30 trips x 5.0)÷ 60 trips = 3.9
> 
> ...


You're assuming she had 30 rides under her belt. She could have been new and clueless with only a dozen rides or less. That being said who cares?


----------



## johnywinslow (Oct 30, 2014)

Ive never given a 1 star.....though I have thought I should have latter on. Im gong to start.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

johnywinslow said:


> Ive never given a 1 star.....though I have thought I should have latter on. Im gong to start.


I wussed out last month and should have instead of a 3*. Here is where she earned her 1 star and as someone who has driven since beginning of November, I should have known better.
5 star starting before I move my car and passenger is rated a 4.8 so good start

4 star: She is not at location where she was as she text she is now at a bagel/donut shop. I have to move across the street. At least she was responsive to text
3 star: they bring in donuts and start eating them
2 star: guy in front seat throws wrapper out of the window. Claims he is a police officer too!
3 star: She is now having her feet near my ceiling but showing off her daisy dukes shorts with her crouch in full show. Added a star for entertainment value.
2 star: she drops crumbs but attempts to pick them up while leaving but didn't fully succeed. 
1 star: Another $5 trip and doesn't tip

Only reason I took this fare at $.90 was because I needed to get out of the hole during peak and I knew they would be going out. They didn't go far enough for the worth factor. I tried but failed so right in line with being an uber driver.


----------



## amyrose92 (Mar 21, 2015)

Yikes...under 3 stars? And yet we're expected to bust our asses for a 4.6 or its curtains for us? Such BS.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

"You're on the list that we don't pick up, you named names!!!!"


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

No tip = 4 stars.
if pax talked on the phone loudly, with little class. Women are worst about this. 
If I have to listen to 15 minutes of a BS conversation that is too loud to ignore, the PAX gets a 3.


----------

